# nervige handyanrufe



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Hallo,


ich erhalte ständig Anrufe auf mein Handy, das nervt!
Beim ertsen mal hat diese Person wahrscheinlich ausversehen-eine handynummer mitgeschickt-danach nicht mehr...
Trotzdem ruft da andauernt jemand an.
entweder wird gesungen, oder gar nichts gesagt.
Haben sie einen tip-wie ich anhand der nunner den oder die besitzer rauskriege...?

gruss


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2006)

...durch eine für Sie kostenpflichtige Fangschaltung bei Ihrem Provider oder Netzbetreiber.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...durch eine für Sie kostenpflichtige Fangschaltung bei Ihrem Provider oder Netzbetreiber.


Fangschaltung


			
				Bundesbeauftragte  für den Datenschutz und die Informationsfreiheit schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder, der durch Anrufe bedroht oder belästigt wird, kann bei seinem Telekommunikationsdiensteanbieter einen Antrag auf Mitteilung bei ihm ankommender Verbindungen stellen (sog. Fangschaltung).
> 
> Eine Belästigung liegt zum Beispiel vor, wenn der Angerufene telefonisch beleidigt wird. Eine Bedrohung stellt einen intensiveren Eingriff in die Privatsphäre des Angerufenen dar, so etwa die Androhung körperlicher Gewalt.
> Eine Fangschaltung darf nur durchgeführt werden, wenn die Bedrohung bzw. die Belästigung im Rahmen eines Telefonates oder mittels Telefax erfolgt. Bei SMS und E-Mail darf sie dagegen nicht eingesetzt werden.
> ...


http://bundesrecht.juris.de/tkg_2004/__101.html

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*re:*

nur kosten für den anrufer...
ich habe dadurch keine extra kosten

danke_!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: drohende  handyanrufe*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...durch eine für Sie kostenpflichtige Fangschaltung bei Ihrem Provider oder Netzbetreiber.


 pri pad fangschaltung wo und wie schnell geht das. was kostes das


----------



## jupp11 (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: nervige handyanrufe*

dort wird das ausführlich diskutiert 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12652

http://www.gatago.com/de/comm/abuse/21522466.html

ist wohl auch vom  Provider abhängig


----------

